# a little off topic.. 1910 PA foreclosure home..WOW!



## bikesnbuses (Dec 24, 2021)

Saw this home..perfect for filling with our favorite antique items..especially BICYCLES!! GREAT house in my opinion









						502 Glenn Ave, Glenshaw, PA 15116 | realtor.com®
					

View 24 photos for 502 Glenn Ave, Glenshaw, PA 15116, a 5 bed, 2 bath, 3,122 Sq. Ft. single family home built in 1910 that was last sold on 01/19/2022.




					www.realtor.com


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)

WOW! Total time capsule. Real quality work too.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 24, 2021)

Clean , grease and move in …


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2021)

Wow!!!! When was that last occupied, 1950? Look at that kitchen! Good grief. $300,000 in updates and that would be awesome.  😜


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 24, 2021)

Cool house. Especially with a little elbow grease. I wonder what the Garage looks like. 😉


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 24, 2021)

dig the sink & built-ins


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 24, 2021)

Just wash the paint with mild soap..pump up the tires and wax the paint.....oh wait what are talking about?😜


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 24, 2021)

But for reals....this is a cool house. Should clean up well.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Wow!!!! When was that last occupied, 1950? Look at that kitchen! Good grief. $300,000 in updates and that would be awesome.  😜


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2021)

That house is sitting on chunk of land. I wonder if it can be subdivided and build three or more houses on that corner lot.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 24, 2021)

Looks like a barn or garage out back ? That's where I'd be heading if you know what I mean !


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Looks like a barn or garage out back ? That's where I'd be heading if you know what I mean !




Doesn't seem to have a basement for some reason. So a garage is definitely needed. Or is that a Carriage House?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 24, 2021)

Is it a sears house?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2021)

It looks quite a bit larger than that Sears plan.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 24, 2021)

For the most part we live in a restored/re created  teens era house - it has taken me years to build and furnish  - we love it  - the stove works better than any new one you could buy today


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2021)

Done to perfection @bikejunk Bravo!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 25, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That house is sitting on chunk of land. I wonder if it can be subdivided and build three or more houses on that corner lot.
> 
> View attachment 1533317




Pump track, mini velodrome, mtb skills course in the woods, etc.........

Sub-lease parking from the place to the south. 😉


----------

